
OVH: Most datacenters down, optical network unavailable - dx034
https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/928536233311076353
======
dx034
It appears that GRA is still up (can reach my servers there) but the rest is
down, incl. their websites. Apparently a fault in 2 power lines caused the
issue but that shouldn't kill the networks in all of Europe.

